# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Waterlandziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Waterlandziekenhuis)
Waterlandlaan 250
Purmerend

Bezoek de website van Waterlandziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Waterlandziekenhuis).*

----------

